# 2 Irish girls looking for summer work and accomodation



## Tipperary88 (May 11, 2010)

Hi, myself and my friend are 2 Irish girls, aged 22 and 23. We are coming to Portugal from the end of May until September and really want to have jobs and accomodation organised before we arrive in Portugal. We are hoping to go to Lagos or any surrounding area. I have 5 years bar experience and 2 years waitressing experience and my friend has 5 years waitressing experience and 1 years bar experience. We can provide references from these jobs if required. We are not fussy about what we work at, and are hard workers. We would be hoping for accomodation near where we might get work. If anyone can help us that would be great. Thanks Maire and Gillian.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Tipperary88 said:


> Hi, myself and my friend are 2 Irish girls, aged 22 and 23. We are coming to Portugal from the end of May until September and really want to have jobs and accomodation organised before we arrive in Portugal. We are hoping to go to Lagos or any surrounding area. I have 5 years bar experience and 2 years waitressing experience and my friend has 5 years waitressing experience and 1 years bar experience. We can provide references from these jobs if required. We are not fussy about what we work at, and are hard workers. We would be hoping for accomodation near where we might get work. If anyone can help us that would be great. Thanks Maire and Gillian.


I would suggest having a look at the jobs in the Algarve Resident and Portugal News, both are available on line. There are more jobs appearing as the season approaches.

Good luck

B


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and good luck


----------

